# Snakes charm suburban owners



## Snowman (Jul 28, 2009)

*Published:* 1-27-2009
*Source:* The West Australian (Newspaper)
*Author:* FLIP PRIOR

Snakes charm suburban owners

28th July 2009, 6:00 WST 



He may not be cute and cuddly but to Craig Maher, Galadriel the black-headed python is a beloved pet.

Mr Maher is one of just 13 people in WA licensed by the Department of Environment and Conservation to keep poisonous snakes as pets and though he has several safely locked away, Galadriel’s hiss is worse than his bite because it’s not venomous.

The popularity of keeping reptiles and native amphibians as pets continues to soar, with new figures from the DEC revealing a 550 per cent increase in the number of people holding licences since they were first issued in 2003.

At June 30, 2009, 3439 people in WA held licences, including 620 new ones issued in the past 12 months — a 20 per cent increase on last year — with the most popular species including the Stimson’s python, oblong tortoise, western bearded dragon and blue-tongue and bobtail lizards.

In Mr Maher’s back shed in Alexander Heights, about 40 snakes — including Stimson, south-west carpet, woma, black-headed and olive pythons, along with highly venomous southern and Pilbara death adders — slither and curl inside thermostatically controlled vivariums.

A category five licence holder and vice-president of the WA Herpetological Society, Mr Maher said he had been enthralled with the reptiles from childhood and had kept them since the law allowed it.

“They’re very clean and fascinating to watch — they’re very therapeutic, you could say,” he said.

Mr Maher said though keeping snakes was a long-term commitment of up to 20 years, they made ideal pets because they were noiseless and ate about once a month.

He said the society had recently put a proposal to the DEC to upgrade the allowed species list because of the animals’ growing popularity.

“We want to try to conserve what’s in the bush . . . there’s enough keepers now to be able to sustain the pet industry with captive bred animals,” Mr Maher said.

*Read More...*


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 28, 2009)

I know Craig Maher, he's a lovely bloke, very caring, very helpful and loves his reptiles.


----------



## Snowman (Jul 28, 2009)

Doubt there are many WAHS members who don't know him Gran'


----------



## Andrais (Jul 28, 2009)

For the first time its lovely to see a report with not giant head lines...SNAKE KILLS TODLER! or SNAKE STRANGLES OWNER TO DEATH IN FREAK ACCIDENT! good one him, finally speaking out and telling some of the ignorant world what trully amazing creatures they are!


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 29, 2009)

Snowman said:


> Doubt there are many WAHS members who don't know him Gran'



I know, but this site mostly has NON West Ozzies who probably don't know him. I think his efforts need acknowledging and he needs to be congratulated on his interest, care for his animals and other herpers and his wanting to educate the public. Of course there are others here in WA who are fantastic too.....as a newbie I have found Craig to be very helpful to me, and he goes out of his way to be friendly when he sees me, even if he's busy. He's a top bloke.


----------

